# Quick knit baby jacket, hat and matching pants - super easy knit and great for the beginner



## oge designs

A majestically simple design which is a very quick knit, suitable for the beginner with a little experience (if you can knit, purl, slip a stitch, then this one is for you). Jacket is worked in one piece to underarm, bodice is completed in garter stitch, collar can be turned down or worn up, for that extra bit of warmth. Pants are kept simple, with just a little bit of detail running on the outside leg, to match the jacket and hat. I have called this little outfit Purity inspired by the first falling of snow for the winter. Patons Big Baby 8ply yarn was used for this outfit which I have found to be absolutely beautiful to knit with, extremely soft, and best of all machine washable and a lot cheaper than what I am used to!!! 
Approx age Newborn, 3 months, 6 months, 12 months 
Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-knit-baby-jacket-pants-and-matching-hat-p047
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/167015869/quick-knit-baby-jacket-hat-and-matching?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## TravelKnit

Gorgeous!


----------



## leftymarie

that lovely


----------



## laurelarts

Beautiful!!!


----------



## karenh

Beautiful pattern! I'm ordering it now.


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh that's lovely! I can just see that little jacket in a lavender color....now, I just need a granddaughter to knit for!


----------



## annehill

Another beauty


----------



## smc

Just ordered the pattern. It looks simple to make but still elegant.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Amazing.


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, my! This is just gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch

Very beautiful set!


----------



## Morningdancer

I just bought it, love it. Thank you


----------



## springdh

I love every piece of this outfit. You have a wonderful variety of baby clothes in your website. Just bought the Quick Knit and have two of your other patterns stored in my favorites. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Thats beautifull!! Wish i could knit something like that.. i have a granddaughter comming next month and the only thing i can knit in my skill set is washcloths..lol Nicely done !


----------



## canuckle49

Beautiful pattern, just bought it , thank you !


----------



## HamptonTowers

Love this, so classy and elegant, beautiful work xx


----------



## Nana5

so unique! Love it, I have 3 recent babies added to the family plus one on the way.....I am going to bookmark it for after the holidays!! Great design.....I am in awe of people like you!


----------



## deshka

So adorable, just love it. Thanks for offering this pattern, I'm putting it on my list to buy when I gather a few others. Thanks again.


----------



## oge designs

Thanks to you all for your continuing support, and great feedback, much appreciated


----------



## Diane D

stunning!!!!!


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful set :thumbup:


----------



## yona

Absolutely gorgeous! Now.... that's a design that can get excited about and will buy.


----------



## Gypsycream

Stunning!


----------



## cabbagehome

Cute!


----------



## trish2222

Lovely pattern


----------



## belleflower

I love the yarn and stitch patterns you have used here. Very effectivexx


----------



## mollyannhad

That looks like a classic!


----------



## cabbagehome

StellasKnits said:


> Oh that's lovely! I can just see that little jacket in a lavender color....now, I just need a granddaughter to knit for!


I can see it in bright blue or red for a baby boy.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Gorgeous design!  Love it!


----------



## dorothymaybell

WOW thats diferant


----------



## stevieland

This is so adorable! What a lovely textured design. And the photography is so well done as usual. Seeing your amazing designs makes me wish I knew even one person who had a baby!! Of course, I would totally wear that sweater in my size.  :wink:


----------



## WaterFall

great.


----------



## pink knitter

very nice!


----------



## belleflower

That is so cute I really love the rustic colours you use and they show up the stitch pattern so wellxx


----------



## supreetb

Wow !


----------



## stevieland

Utterly exquisite as always! So crisp. Every time I look at your baby designs I think how much I'd like to wear that in a grown size! That sweater is fabulous. And how cute are those pants. I am such a fan of your designs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patrina

Thank you will take a look it is gorgeous


----------



## RosD

Beautiful!!!,????


----------

